# Some @$$hole gave me 3 stars!!



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

I'm seriously mad as hell, lol. Wish I knew who did it.


----------



## UberMurphy (Dec 24, 2016)

I have always been friendly have candy in back and I've gotten two 3 star ratings. I think some people don't understand how bad of a rating three stars is. I now have a headrest sign that says: Please rate me 5 stars, drivers can be deactivated for less than a 4.70 rating. I have only received 5 star ratings since.


----------



## cola363 (Apr 24, 2017)

If 3 stars makes a guy into an A hole, what would a 1 star do?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

KellyC said:


> I'm seriously mad as hell, lol. Wish I knew who did it.


If three stars makes you "mad as hell" then what are you going to do when a pax makes a false claim to Uber that you were intoxicated? I hope we don't read about an Uber driver named Kelly going on a shooting spree. Don't forget that you're being rated by drunks.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yep. My three star cherry was popped yesterday. Probably one of the 4.6 surge riders. Had three short trips at that surge. Oh well, *knock on wood* at least my 1* went from 1% to 0%


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

KellyC said:


> I'm seriously mad as hell, lol. Wish I knew who did it.


How many total rides have you given?



SEAL Team 5 said:


> If three stars makes you "mad as hell" then what are you going to do when a pax makes a false claim to Uber that you were intoxicated? I hope we don't read about an Uber driver named Kelly going on a shooting spree. Don't forget that you're being rated by drunks.


Exactly!


----------



## UberSucker (May 17, 2017)

KellyC said:


> I'm seriously mad as hell, lol. Wish I knew who did it.


Might as well get used to it because it will happen from time to time. I've given great rides with water and candy and all that bullshit and have gotten 3 stars. There isn't an actual legit ratings system for Uber. It's all "opinion based" ratings. And you certainly can't please anyone.

I made it a point long ago to NEVER look at my rating EVER. It's not worth the stress and trying to micromanage it. I've only heard about my rating twice in the last two months by PAX saying that it was one of the highest they've ever seen. Point I'm trying to make is if you don't look at rating you'll do much better because it's too easy to get pissed of and disgruntled over that boooooooooooooooooooooooooo-sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

KellyC said:


> I'm seriously mad as hell, lol. Wish I knew who did it.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/your-driver-rating-a-final-word.164921/


----------

